# Neku Avatar/MSN DP



## NDStemp (Jan 1, 2009)

Well my friend wanted me to make her a Neku display picture for MSN. I just wanted you guys to rate it or give me any suggestions to make it better.
So...rate 1-10








Edit : Well I listened to Hehe Moo and Galacta so here's the new and improved version.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice!

But perhaps you could remove the little white bits at the back of Neku's hair.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice!
But make Neku a little lighter and less jagged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8/10


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I listened to your suggestions and I made a new version of it ^.^


----------

